# 08 yamaha 25hp 2 stroke factory service manual?



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

If no one comes up with the pdf file, you can always pull up the parts diagram for the handle and order the bushings. Pretty self explanatory as to how they are installed from the diagram...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I went and picked up the replacement bushings this morning. 

Part numbers are 90386-34M97 and 90386-33M96 

I'm not convinced these cheap plastic bushings are going to do anything for the slop in the tiller handle. I guess I'll find out soon enough. 

Is slop in the tiller a common things for these motors? This is my first ever Yamaha tiller and my first tiller with an extension.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

What's sloppy the twist for the throttle or the steering back and fourth?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> What's sloppy the twist for the throttle or the steering back and fourth?


Steering. Looks like the plastic bushings where the tiller arm attached to the motor are shot from years of tiller extension use. Unless when I get it apart the holes are worn out and I have to hone them and fit new bushings. 

My money is on the plastic just being worn out.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> What's sloppy the twist for the throttle or the steering back and fourth?


You might be right about the twist throttle being bad as well. When I pulled the handle off the bushing in the throttle was worn out and the slop had caused the plastic throttle handle to fit loose on the tiller arm. I couldn't tell if the spring needed to be replaced or not but I might as well, it's only a few dollars.


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

Just replaced the bushings in my 25 yami. Took about 15 mins. The key is don't remove throttle cables. There is enough slack in cables and the bushings are split so you can maneuver them over cables w/o removing. Tighten tiller right up.
Excuse my ignorance but does it really wear the bushings more if you have a tiller extension? doesn't it take the same force on the bushings to turn the motor no matter how long your tiller is? just wondering.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Good tip

Yea tiller extensions wear bushings out faster, its just more leverage. The longer the extension the shorter the life of the bushings


----------

